# Silvia gtr rb26



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, I've just bought a silvia rb26. On the V5 it says silvia 2.6 but I just got insurance papers in and it says I've insured a gtr skyline :/ will this cause problems if stopped by the police?


----------



## RJT (Mar 4, 2011)

Probably, as its not a skyline!


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Call the insurer and make 100% sure they know what they are insuring! It should almost certainly say Silvia on the papers, with RB26 declared in mods... even if what they are effectively doing is charging you the GTR premium.


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Ok thanks,ill give them a phone


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Phoned them,they changed it no problem.. Has any of you used classic insurance? Dirt dirt cheap


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Don***8217;t know what the rules say about 'classics' in the UK but over here (Sweden) it needs to be 25 years or older to be liable to a classic´s insurance.


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

It's 21 over hear, I have 0 claims,been driving 3 years,been banned and I'm 26. £419 fully comp
Confused.com best quote was around £3500


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

Why is this in the project thread ?


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Couldn't find the rite one to put it in, did it upset u lol


----------



## GT-Roger (Feb 22, 2008)

what model silvia is it matey ? any pics ?


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

It's a s14 with full wide C west body kit "I think that's what it's called" I can't get pics on here as I'm using my phone :/


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

How did you get a car with such heavy mods insured on a classic policy? Am intrigued as couldnt find any classic insurance to cover my car and had to stick to a normal policy


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Well the car is registerd with the 2.6 engine and they mentioned that,I said its got a wide arch kit. But mind you I never mentioned that its got adjustable camber arms etc :/


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

Thread moved problem solved lol


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Sorry I couldn't see the insurance thread 

Ok cheers


----------



## Silviagtr85 (Oct 7, 2012)

GhostWKD said:


> How did you get a car with such heavy mods insured on a classic policy? Am intrigued as couldnt find any classic insurance to cover my car and had to stick to a normal policy


This is who I'm with,incase u haven't tried them

Classic Car Insurance | Cheap Classic Car Insurance Quotes | Classicline Insurance


----------

